# Divorce n Taxes... need help



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok guys. Suddenly my stbxw has been asking every chance if I'd signed the papers. 

It's Dec. 5. We started a business (haunted house) and have about 15,000 at LEAST in Receipts. The haunt brought in under $6,000 (she failed to get rest of marketing done so it bombed) 

She also worked up until about 2 months ago. 

Right after our fight, back in august... ahh maybe 2 weeks or so after... she gathered up all of the receipts from the haunt and took them to her SIL's. She's the one that's been doing our taxes. 

Does this sound like a reason she'd be trying to hurry up and get papers signed? So she can get D'd before Tax cut off and claim head of household? Some of that money was mine... 


Any ideas?


----------



## Too Little Too Late? (Sep 2, 2012)

Dewayne76 said:


> Ok guys. Suddenly my stbxw has been asking every chance if I'd signed the papers.
> 
> It's Dec. 5. We started a business (haunted house) and have about 15,000 at LEAST in Receipts. The haunt brought in under $6,000 (she failed to get rest of marketing done so it bombed)
> 
> ...


Could be. Do you have record of the money you put in? Tell her she can't claim any money you put in.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sure dont. We've always pooled our money  Never had issues, ya know. We never fought about money or anything. 

She's really kinda pushy about the deal. last 3 chats / texts had it come up "Sign papers yet?" When I asked she said she just wanted it done. 

I don't know what to do. I don't really CARE... but would really help me if I knew if she could benefit from it.

And TBH, most of the money used was hers. Partial inheritance, but some of it was mine.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you want to sign the papers right now?


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Did, not now. I'm not sure what her hurry is and it pisses me off... don't know why. Maybe that's why I'm having issues this morning.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

In my country, you can declare just your taxes, as a single person, the year your divorce. For example, if you signed the doc now, she could file her 2012 taxes as a single person. I don't know if it works the same way in the USA.
You should call IRS, ASAP. They will give a definite answer.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Memento said:


> In my country, you can declare just your taxes, as a single person, the year your divorce. For example, if you signed the doc now, she could file her 2012 taxes as a single person. I don't know if it works the same way in the USA.
> You should call IRS, ASAP. They will give a definite answer.


Agreed. Although, I believe you can do it anytime. You can file as a married person filing separately. I know that is what i am doing this year.....

If you dont want to sign it, why are you allowing her to bully and push you to do it. 

I am not OK signing these papers at this point.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Hermes said:


> Agreed. Although, I believe you can do it anytime. You can file as a married person filing separately. I know that is what i am doing this year.....
> 
> If you dont want to sign it, why are you allowing her to bully and push you to do it.
> 
> I am not OK signing these papers at this point.


True, you can file separately, even if you are married. My point is, the receipts she has, could be used only by her. She can allege, it was from HER expenses, since she was divorced from him. Even if the divorce papers were signed on the 31 of December.


----------



## Hermes (Oct 8, 2012)

Memento said:


> True, you can file separately, even if you are married. My point is, the receipts she has, could be used only by her. She can allege, it was from HER expenses, since she was divorced from him. Even if the divorce papers were signed on the 31 of December.


Gotcha. I misunderstood. 

You are absolutely correct.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Call IRS and ask. Also, do that at least a couple of times, because sometimes different people will give you different answers. Always write down the name of the people who you contact and their employee number. It is a good idea because they might give you inaccurate info and that way you can say that you acted based on the info so and so person told you.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

If you sign before Dec 31st you are considered not married for the whole year. You can read everything on the IRS website about divorce. Your divorce papers should have a section for how you and her will file your taxes if it was filled out.

Also keep in mind



www.irs.gov said:


> You cannot deduct legal fees and court costs for getting a divorce. But you may be able to deduct legal fees paid for tax advice in connection with a divorce and legal fees to get alimony. In addition, you may be able to deduct fees you pay to appraisers, actuaries, and accountants for services in determining your correct tax or in helping to get alimony.


May help if you get someone to do your taxes this year.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

NoWhere said:


> If you sign before Dec 31st you are considered not married for the whole year. You can read everything on the IRS website about divorce. Your divorce papers should have a section for how you and her will file your taxes if it was filled out.
> 
> Also keep in mind
> 
> ...


That's what I suspected.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

Even if she got me to sign the papers pre Dec, 31st. , or not, it seems to only come down to who has the receipts. She has them. 

Would it really matter that much of a difference in me signing the papers pre Jan 1 or not? 

WHat do yall think? 

Just trying to figure out if she's trying to screw me or w/e.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Did you already sign the divorce papers? If not taxes and who gets to claim what is one of the key things to agree upon in a divorce.

Confront her about how you two are going to do the taxes and ask her about the receipts.


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

No, didn't sign yet. And I didn't see anything in there about the taxes! 

Guess I should ask her about it. :/


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah she could try a royally screw you come tax tIme.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

